# Online Health Science Degree



## bcrimz47 (Jul 10, 2016)

Would be happy to hear from anyone that was able to get an online health science degree while active duty. I've been researching a few schools myself but would also be interested in hearing what schools others have chosen and why also how did it go in general.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 10, 2016)

I have a friend that did the GWU one. He has had to go to community college to retake all of his science classes to get into PA school.


----------



## bcrimz47 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sounds like they took the science portion out of health science....


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 10, 2016)

bcrimz47 said:


> Sounds like they took the science portion out of health science....



Wel they gave him credits for being a SARC IDC. But PA schools require A&P with a lab, not just A&P. Same with all the other classes


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 10, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Wel they gave him credits for being a SARC IDC. But PA schools require A&P with a lab, not just A&P. Same with all the other classes



Concur. Just about any patient care program will likely include labs, as @TLDR20 points out. Those have to be brick and mortar classes. 

If you are chasing a non patient care education, Hospital Administration lets say, you may be able to find an on line program. The question then is, are these degree holders finding jobs?


----------



## bcrimz47 (Jul 10, 2016)

So did he just do the AS in HS that GW has? From their website and from what I have heard they're only interested in former Army 18D, Navy IDCs, Air Force IDMTs, and Army or Navy MLTs all other applicants are considered on a rare occasion. I have been trying to go AD as an HM which would most likely qualify for me for this program but HM openings are few and far between.


----------



## bcrimz47 (Jul 10, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Hospital Administration lets say, you may be able to find an on line program. The question then is, are these degree holders finding jobs?



Job outlook looks pretty secure for it, 23% over the next couple of years. Seems to be what every healthcare job is stating these days , however, due to the baby boomers getting up there.


----------



## bcrimz47 (Jul 10, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> If you are chasing a non patient care education



I am more interested in actually treating patients, my end goal is to get into a DPT program and possibly open my own private clinic one day.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Health care is the hot ticket item now. If you want patient contact, a job anywhere and good money, Nursing is hard to beat. The Nurse shortage is acute, and no real end of the shortage in sight.


----------



## bcrimz47 (Jul 10, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Nursing is hard to beat


Can't argue you that, with far less schooling and competitive salaries seems to me like the best return on investment in health care right now.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 10, 2016)

bcrimz47 said:


> Can't argue you that, with far less schooling and competitive salaries seems to me like the best return on investment in health care right now.



Nursing is a bachelors degree field. Without a BSN many hospitals will not hire you. 

I am in Nursing school, at a program that will give you lots of real credits. Look at UNC-Greensboro Veteran Access Program.


----------



## bcrimz47 (Jul 10, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> program that will give you lots of real credits. Look at UNC-Greensboro Veteran Access Program.



Will do thanks. I'll have to do some more researching on the nursing field as a whole as well , haven't seriously considered it an option until recently.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 10, 2016)

I am generally skeptical of any online degree (not a degree snob, I have an online degree).  This is especially true of any science program.  That said, it depends on what you want the degree for.  If it's purely for the credentials, it might be worth it.


----------



## bcrimz47 (Jul 10, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> If it's purely for the credentials, it might be worth it



I would most likely use it towards the requirements needed for acceptance into a DPT program. In this case I believe it to be worth it.


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Nursing is a bachelors degree field. Without a BSN many hospitals will not hire you.



Schools have completely done away with the two-year RN program?


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 10, 2016)

Not as far as my school though the program is not highly regarded. They offer an Associates that's 2 years, and the graduates are RNs, but they have to complete a BS before being accepted into any advanced nursing program.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 10, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Schools have completely done away with the two-year RN program?



Oh they will take your money. But for hospitals to have a Magnet certification they need to have 80% of their nurses be BSN trained. 

Hospitals are moving away from hiring non -BSN nurses, that doesn't mean there are not jobs in other places, like outpatient treatment centers, dialysis centers, long term care facilities and all kinds of other opportunities.


----------

